# Favorite Choral Ensembles?



## Orange Soda King (Sep 14, 2010)

I am trying to immerse myself more and more into great choral groups, since I want to be a choral conductor when I grow up.

Two choirs/ensembles that I currently love are the Tallis Scholars and Kamer Youth Choir. I also really like Harry Christophers and the Sixteen.

Could you fellow choral music buffs share some of your favorite choral groups, as well as good performances by them? I personally like a capella choral music the most, but choral/chamber ensemble, accompanied choir, or choral/orchestra is fine, too.

Here is an unbelievable performance by the Tallis Scholars.






Also, I AM GOING TO SEE THE TALLIS SCHOLARS LIVE IN DALLAS IN MARCH!!!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I haven't gotten into recordings of professional groups yet. But I do love singing in my community college group! I have heard the Tallis Scholars though and you are lucky to be going to see them.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Monteverdi Choir is an excellent ensemble. Their choral performance of Gluck's "Alceste" is magisterial.

Honorable mention also to the Renner Ensemble, whose interpretation of Schumann's Choral Lieder is also magisterial.


----------



## Orange Soda King (Sep 14, 2010)

Here is a performance by Kamer of a piece by Eriks Esenvalds that is growing in popularity. My university's chamber choir sang it (very well I may add), but I believe this is the gold standard.






Here is a performance by Kamer from ACDA 2011 convention in Chicago (I saw this live!!)

The video is mislabeled. It is actually "A Drop in the Ocean" by Eriks Esenvalds, a tribute to Mother Teresa.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry, should have read your initial post. You already are onto The Sixteen, but regardless, this piece is very worthwhile as it is entirely vocal:






I would also recommend the Dunedin Consort which has done a beautiful Dublin Messiah and I am highly desiring their recent Esther release. Here is Dunedin consort:


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Very fond of the Finnish Chamber Choir, specifically for their advocacy of music by Erik Bergman (of which very little has been uploaded into You Tube).










Music by Maurice Ohana has slightly more exposure in video clips, so the YT sample of Ohana's 1977 _Messe_ hails from this CD album:








Roland Hayrabedian conducts the vocal & instrumental ensemble _Musicatreize_


----------

